# How often do you ride your horse, how long for and what type of work?



## happihorse (22 July 2009)

As the title really - just curious!


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (22 July 2009)

5-6 times a week - try to do a mixture of schooling,hacking,jumping and lunging. Normally do 1 hr schooling,45 mins jumping ,20 mins lunging and 1hr 15 mins hacking mixed up throughout the week. Depends when I can get in the school as he is on livery at a riding school so they take priority.


----------



## igglepiggle (22 July 2009)

Ditto!


----------



## spookypony (22 July 2009)

5--7 times/week, 1--2 hours/day. Mixture of schooling and hacking and jumping.

A typical day might be: hack to riding school (we don't have a proper school at the yard)(10 mins), school (45 mins), hack home a scenic route (45 mins).

Or: school in field at home (30 mins), practise our wee little Xs (20 mins)


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (22 July 2009)

Only do that much as horse tends to self destruct and reach for the vet manual other wise


----------



## dieseldog (22 July 2009)

Not enough
Not long enough
Pointless schooling, but more hacking.  I got so bored by schooling the other day I wrote my horses name out in hoofprints across the school


----------



## Haflinger (22 July 2009)

5/6 times a week including a show.

Schooling (Around 2/3 times per week) - No more than about 35 mins. Usually around 25 as I like to work on one thing and not overcook the work.

Jumping (No more than twice a week inc. show) - Depends on horse but unless its a lesson don't tend to jump for more than about 20 mins.

Hacking (Usually 1/2 per week).

Lunging - Started lunging Blu once a week now, but is sometimes replaced with a hack.


----------



## milliepops (22 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
5-6 times a week - try to do a mixture of schooling,hacking,jumping and lunging. Normally do 1 hr schooling,45 mins jumping ,20 mins lunging and 1hr 15 mins hacking mixed up throughout the week.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Same, except I don't lunge.


----------



## jumptoit (22 July 2009)

On 6 days they do a 50 - 75 min hack with walk and a small amount of trot. As well as a 45 min schooling session - mainly flatwork and jumping once a week.

On the other day they normally compete or have the day off - they rarely have days off as they can get very full of themselves afterwards!


----------



## 251libby (23 July 2009)

I probably only ride 5 times a week

I'm in the school 3 times a week - 
1 schooling
1 jumping
1 lunge, games or school
and then one one day I go round the tracks and on the other I go for hack


----------



## amandaco2 (23 July 2009)

the 6 year old competing gets worked everyday.
she has a day off if the weather is really bad or if shes had her teeth/back done, or if we have done a very intense session
i do a mixture of things
pole work/jumps for 30-40mins 0-2x week
flatwork at novice level for 40-50mins 3-5xweek
hacking (could be road walking or canterwork) out for 20mins to 2 hours- 0-3x week.
compete on average every fortnight.
when i get my own box i want to take her to the local beach 1-2x a fortnight for a blast.

the 19year old who is semi retired-
light schooling-mostly in walk and trot- 30-40mins 1-3x week
hacking out for 20mins to 2hours- 0-2x week.


----------



## sachak (23 July 2009)

anywhere from half hour to an hour (or more!) 
7 days a week. 
Schooling flat
Schooling over fences
Lunging pessoa/or overfences
Hacking (walk and trot only) 

Try and keep it as varied as poss but he is IMPOSSIBLE with a day off and HAS to work... bloody animal... heres hoping the baby horse wont adopt the same philosiphy!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (23 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Not enough
Not long enough
Pointless schooling, but more hacking.  I got so bored by schooling the other day I wrote my horses name out in hoofprints across the school 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL DD that made me LOL


----------



## FestiveSpirit (23 July 2009)

Six days a week at least (quite often I forget he hasnt had a day off for a while  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

Mixture of hacking (45 mins usually), flatwork (45 mins - 1 hour) and jumping (30 - 45 mins)

I hardly ever lunge, no idea why, I just seem to forget to do it  
	
	
		
		
	


	





But my new instructor said last night that I should be doing canter poles every day, plus incorporating small jumps, so will have that to look forward to now


----------



## jess_asterix (23 July 2009)

5-6 times a week

I try and hack twice for anyhting from 40 mins to 2 hours
School 2/3 times for no longer than 30 mins
jump once

With a young one or weak one i also lunge once or twice for 20 mins in a pessoa


----------



## MandyMoo (23 July 2009)

6 times a week in school holidays - a mixture of the foloowing mixed up throughout the week

2x schooling (45mins)
1x jumping (45mins)
3x hacking (1-1.5 hours)

Only manage 4 times a week during school, and so i hack 2 times, school once and jump once...on the 5th day they usually go on the walker or my mum exercises them for me xxx


----------



## tricksibell85 (23 July 2009)

Currently 4 days a week as he is fit enough to do what i want him 2 do.

3 days 1 1/5 hours schooling
1 days hacking (usually 2 hours)

Dont generally jump at home unless he hasnt been out for a few weeks..for example he wont have jumped since Eglinton and wont jump before Auchenlick on sat!


----------



## Elle1085 (23 July 2009)

i try to ride at least 4 times a week what i do and for how long depends on how my horse feels and how i feel but generally if i'm hacking it'll be 45 mins-1hr but alot of hill work and if i'm schooling 30-45 mins but focused no piddling around. one horse i don't jump much at home only if i feel like it and the other one has to jump more regularly so i try to jump him once or twice a week and always before a show. mine are both fit enough for what they're doing.


----------



## Law (23 July 2009)

At the moments it's 4 times a week in the pessoa  or 3 times pessoa and once lunging sometimes over a little jump. This is because my GP saddle doesn't fit so hacking is off the menu for a couple of weeks as I don't want to hack in my dressage saddle (personal preference don't want to risk scratching it and it's not great for fast hacks)
If I had my GP then I would be hacking 3-4 times a week and maybe schooling once. Hacking is mixed walk, lots of trotting, cantering and popping logs. I try and get lessons every 2-4 weeks but not had one in 6 weeks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'd like to be jumping in the field but again lack of GP means that's tricky.


----------



## tabithakat64 (23 July 2009)

When he's in work my horse is worked 5 times a week.

I school twice for 45 minutes each, hack twice for 45 minutes to two hours a time and either go to a show, lunge for 30 minutes (half of which is spent trying to persuede horse to lunge) or hack for a third time.


----------



## ruby930 (25 April 2020)

With my 6y/o I usually ride 6 days a week.
Usually as follows...
3 days a week schooling for (1hour+)
2 days a week hacking in the woods/around the village (40mins-1.5hour)
1 day a week walking/trotting/cantering around the big field


----------



## IrishMilo (25 April 2020)

He's not in work at the moment, but when he is, 4-5 times a week. That's usually two hacks, then school work/pole work and one jumping session. Unless I'm hacking I'm usually only in the school for 30 mins tops. We usually hack for 1-2 hours, mostly trot and canter.


----------



## milliepops (25 April 2020)

whoa!! what a vintage thread.  I still don't really lunge


----------

